# Gas in oil: Kohler Command Pro / Pressure washer



## movingout (May 26, 2007)

Help!
My Karcher pressure washer has a Kohler Command Pro engine. I went to use it yesterday and the upon starting it was pouring white/blue smoke out of the exaust -- and then started trowing oil. I drained the oil and it has gas in it. The oil level had been fine, but with the gas getting into it, it is too full now. What could this be caused by? I replaced the oil, drained the gas and started fresh -- the same thing happen again. 

Is it time to get a new pressure washer? (BTW - this one is only three years old, and has less than 15hrs of operations)


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Do you have a shut off in the fuel line? If not install one.
Gas may have just got past the carb and into the cylinder.
Stuck float?? Engine tipped when stored???
After you change the oil you maybe ok.


----------



## movingout (May 26, 2007)

The float was stuck. Simple fix.... Thanks!!!


----------

